# Cute or Ugly?



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just wondering what people think of this (my neighbor's) dog. I'll be impressed if you can name the dog's breed too.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

He's cute. Is he a Kelpie?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Very cute but very fat too and not ugly in the slightest.

Some kind of spitz mix?


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I think he's cute, but could lose a few pounds.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Adorable! Schipperke mix? I've only seen black schipperkes, but I can see some in the shape of her face.
Very very cute though!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Actually this breed of dog is very thick and wide. He's not fat. I'm not gonna say the breed until there are more guesses. I'll give one clue though: He meets the UKC but not the AKC standards for the breed. His color and tail are "wrong" according to the AKC.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree it looks like a Schip mix


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

jinnyretr0 said:


> Adorable! Schipperke mix? I've only seen black schipperkes, but I can see some in the shape of her face.
> Very very cute though!


Yes, except not a mix (see next reply after yours). He has two Schipperke parents but he came out brown and with a tail. His sister, pictured below, came out closer to the right color but with a tail.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my late grandmother had a Schipp named Skipper (not very original)


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bonn1997 said:


> Yes, except not a mix (see next reply after yours). He has two Schipperke parents but he came out brown and with a tail. His sister, pictured below, came out closer to the right color but with a tail.


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing this pic, I had no idea they could vary in color. I suppose it makes sense, with funny random genes, just not something you usually see. Cute!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Interesting. I posted this because I initially thought they were the ugliest dogs in the world. However, after a lot of time, they've grown a lot on me and I think they're cute (well the brown one at least--the black one is another story because she can get really aggressive with my dogs). I posted this because I was curious if others felt closer to my initial impression of them or closer to my current feeling that they are cute (well and posted it because I'm bored).


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

He is NOT ugly, I think he is actually pretty cute.


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bonn1997 said:


> Interesting. I posted this because I initially thought they were the ugliest dogs in the world. However, after a lot of time, they've grown a lot on me and I think they're cute (well the brown one at least--the black one is another story because she can get really aggressive with my dogs). I posted this because I was curious if others felt closer to my initial impression of them or closer to my current feeling that they are cute (well and posted it because I'm bored).


My aunt has always owned Schipperkes and when I first met her schipperke at the time (I was maybe 12) named Pudge, I loooooathed her! The most aggressive, single-person dog I've ever met in my life. So i had a kind of awful take on the dogs for awhile. She was eventually put to sleep but soon after she ended up getting a schipperke/bc mix and they also ended up getting a purebred Schipperke as a pup named Hickory. Hickory is more of the typical stand offish one person dog, barks at everyone, kind of snippy. But yeah, like you said Bonn, once you get to know them, they actually turn out to be adorable little love-bugs! They just need time to adjust and get to know people....a lot of time


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, yeah, it would have a tail, unless it is docked.



He is very cute, so is his sister.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

He is blue, not brown (unless the light is off). And he is morbidly obese. NO dog should look like that. I don't think he's ugly. But I wouldn't want one.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I have to post my guess first before looking at the rest of the thread...
I think he looks like a diluted schipperke, but I'm pretty sure they only come in black....

I certainly don't think he's ugly. I don't think any dogs are ugly. LOL
Though I thought when I read the post I was going to shown a pic of an affenpinscher or brussels griffon...


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

OK in the 2nd pic he looks liver and the other one looks blue


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

> I think he looks like a diluted schipperke, but I'm pretty sure they only come in black....


Schipps actually come in quite a few colors. It's just the AKC that disallows the other colors, FCI I'm pretty sure allows creams, blues, etc.

ETA: Here's the AKC list of colors found in the breed (black is the only allowed in the American ring):



> Black	S	007
> Apricot	A	002
> Black & Tan	A	018
> Blue	A	037
> ...


And apparently FCI requires them to be black and so does AKC but the English standard allows for 'any other solid color'


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it's a cute dog but it's not a look I would prefer. I like the standard black with a docked tail. I thought he was some kind of horribly bred pom when I first looked at the picture.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hallie said:


> I think it's a cute dog but it's not a look I would prefer. I like the standard black with a docked tail. I thought he was some kind of horribly bred pom when I first looked at the picture.


Exactly what I was thinking! I was like wow big chubby short-haired pom! And I've actually seen poms bred so badly that they looked like that.

I've never seen a brown schipperke before! I never knew they were supposed to be so wide and chunky before either. I just googled it and to me most of the show schipperke's look overweight! But they aren't!


----------



## lexlibris1299 (Dec 10, 2009)

I think it's a cute but it's not the color I would prefer. I like the standard black. Is it a mix bread? I'm not familiar with different types of dog.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Well, yeah, it would have a tail, unless it is docked.
> 
> 
> 
> He is very cute, so is his sister.


I believe most are born without tails now due to selective breeding. That's what my neighbor told me


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Foyerhawk said:


> He is blue, not brown (unless the light is off). And he is morbidly obese. NO dog should look like that. I don't think he's ugly. But I wouldn't want one.


Do you much about schipperkes? They're thick, wide, muscular dogs covered with very thick fur. 
Here are some pictures of them


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

A fair bit, and I still think he's fat- certainly at the angle shown. Even a wide, muscular dog should not have much body fat. IE, the grotesque condition Labradors are shown in does not mean they're supposed to be fat.


----------

